# Free Youtube MCAT Strategy Videos



## mcat strategy

Hey guys,

When studying for my MCAT exam, I wanted to have all the resources that I could get my hands on. However, it obviously starts to get expensive after awhie and a lot of resources are similar to each other.
So with this in mind, I wanted to create a Youtube channel where I can post MCAT strategy videos for those who are studying.

My channel can be found by typing MCAT Strategy into the youtube search box.

It's a free resource and I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Scorp

mcat strategy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When studying for my MCAT exam, I wanted to have all the resources that I could get my hands on. However, it obviously starts to get expensive after awhie and a lot of resources are similar to each other.
> So with this in mind, I wanted to create a Youtube channel where I can post MCAT strategy videos for those who are studying.
> 
> My channel can be found by typing MCAT Strategy into the youtube search box.
> 
> It's a free resource and I hope you find it useful.


Really nice, this is going to be useful. Thanks for the help man.


----------

